# "Tween" Hair on Top of Head



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Skye's white hair grew much faster than the black. The black is finally catching up at 7+ mos. old. Except for the top of his head. That hair is now at the stage that I don't know what to do with it. Long enough to start covering his eyes, but too short to tie up. What should I do with it?? As you can see in the pic his eyebrows are long enough to keep the hair out of his eyes, but I think his vision is being blocked by the overhanging hair.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Maybe a couple child sized barrettes til it grows long enough for a updo pony tail? My wild beast would probably yank such an object out and choke on it though.


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oreo has the same problem. Only rubber band works for him or hair gel, I do occasionally on him.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Small barrettes or mini claw clips:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know why I can’t find a picture of it because my puppy spent half of his life with this style, but what worked best for me is two top knots. I don’t know what it’s actually called so I just searched two top knots and google found this random picture. Still have no idea what it’s actually called! There was also a picture of a very neat shihtzu with the same hairstyle but my Havanese always ended up messy like this so even though these are a little high, I like this picture better 🙂 If you do two ponytails, you can get some of the shorter hair contained in the first and then tuck the ends of that ponytail into another that is actually high enough on his head to keep it all of it out of his eyes. For a few hours anyway! 

We’ve had the hair between the eyes shaved almost every single time our Hav has been groomed, even though every single time I ask them not to shave between the eyes. It’s so hard to grow out, which is why he’s spent more than half of his life in the growing out stage!


----------

